# Wilson Combat ADP??



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Looking for anyone who has experience with Wilson's little ADP. The gun is very comfortable and I feel it would be easy to conceal. I have done some research and seems to be well liked but most of the reviews I found are by gun mags and I have never read a bad review of a gun in the magazines. I also found it is the same gun as the old Heritage Stealth just reworked a little. The same South African company produced both guns if I remember this correctly. Any input you guys may have would be greatly appreciated.

I am searching for that perfect carry weapon and this is at the top of the list.:smt083

Jeremy


----------

